# Nice original Roadmaster



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 22, 2016)

I've wanted one of these for awhile and stumbled across one yesterday! This will be my new riding bike! 

Tyler







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 22, 2016)

Great colors!  They always seem to be red or maroon.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 22, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I've wanted one of these for awhile and stumbled across one yesterday! This will be my new riding bike!
> 
> Tyler
> 
> ...




Damn dude you just been hauling in all sorts of good stuff lately.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2016)

sweet find.the red tires and pedals set that thing off.super cool.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice bike, I could see it with toned down tires & peddles, but that's just me , overpowers and pulls my eyes away from the pinstripes, if we all were the same life would be boring


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 23, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> Nice bike, I could see it with toned down tires & peddles, but that's just me , overpowers and pulls my eyes away from the pinstripes, if we all were the same life would be boring



I agree, those red tires and blocks are coming off asap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketman (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice stumble !  Enjoy..............


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2016)

Really nice find, hey look: twins!


----------



## tech549 (Jan 23, 2016)

wow,you have had a pretty good couple weeks.nice!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 23, 2016)

Great riding bikes!!


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 23, 2016)

Tyler sweet ride ya got there looks awesome.


----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2016)

always liked the black & whites


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol, Hey, Us Black/White/Reds need to stick together. One of my RM's


----------



## sludgeguy (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice ride excellent find!
Black white and red seem to be well represented here!


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone have a picture of the correct headlight for these bikes? I have on in black and white that needs a headlight.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 25, 2016)

vincev said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the correct headlight for these bikes? I have on in black and white that needs a headlight.




I thought the light on the RM I posted was the correct light.


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I thought the light on the RM I posted was the correct light.




OK,Thanks


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2016)

I thought it might be this style.......


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 25, 2016)

Here is my girlfriends bike. I believe it's the match to the boys RM I posted.  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 25, 2016)

vincev said:


> I thought it might be this style.......View attachment 280242




I've only seen those on the luxury liners. I could be wrong,

I picked up a 40's Roadmaster earlier this year and it had the same light on it that my boys bike has. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2016)

Yea I have only seen the lite with big fin on Luxury Liners, My lite is original to bike (delta) but seems to be a little more pointy on back?


----------

